# [GCC] Modification CFLAGS (Résolu)

## versus8

Bonjour les gentoïstes !

J'ai une petite question à vous soumettre au sujet d'une modification -march.

J'ai GCC 4.4.3-r2 et je voulais mettre -march=native car je ne sais pas si je dois mettre nocona ou core2 (on m'a conseillé nocona). Mais je me rends compte que c'était peut-être pas ce qu'il fallait choisir car un cpuinfo m'indique bien un Core 2 Duo T5250. Du coup, j'ai déjà pas mal compilé sur ma Gentoo alors, dans un soucis d'être tranquille (pour éviter des comportements bizarres de certaines applications), je pensais mettre -march=native (comme ça c'est GCC qui détecte le CPU) et au moins j'aurais peut-être moins à me tracasser (j'utilise un PC portable, et je ne compile pas pour d'autres architectures). Bon, peut-être que l'initialisation de GCC sera peut-être plus longue avant de compiler, mais au moins je serai serein.

Pensez-vous que cela soit plus sur en "mode natif" ? Ou alors je met core2 ?

J'ai vu que l'on pouvait faire la modification de CFLAGS et après il fallait faire ça :

```

# emerge -efav system

# emerge -eav system

# emerge -eav system

# emerge -eav world

```

Moi je rajouterais également :

```

# env-update

# source /etc/profile

# emerge --oneshot -av libtool

```

Bon, étant relativement noob en la matière, je préfère poster ici pour avoir des conseils avant de faire une bêtise ^^

EDIT : Petite question, est-ce qu'un emerge --depclean supprime aussi les anciennes version de GCC qui ne sont plus utilisées ?Last edited by versus8 on Sun Aug 29, 2010 10:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Ne te tracasse en rien, prends "native" et GCC fait le reste  :Wink: 

Si --depclean ne supprime pas toutes les versions, essaie de GCC "emerge --prune gcc", qui ne va garder que la dernière... mais tu risques de casser des choses, donc n'oublie pas de faire "revdep-rebuild" après.

----------

## versus8

Merci Xavier  :Wink: 

Je suis en train de faire un emerge -auDNv world au préalable, on ne sait jamais :p

----------

## Picani

Sinon tu peux regarder sur cette page.

----------

## d2_racing

Je sais pas si tu l'as présentement, je te recommande de mettre ceci : -march=native -pipe

Le -pipe va améliorer les choses un petit peu.

Si tu l'ajoutes, tu n'auras pas besoin de tout recompiler, car ce paramètre indique à GCC d'utiliser de la mémoire RAM au lieu de créer des fichiers temporaires sur ton disque dur pour rien lorsque la situation le permet.

----------

## versus8

Merci à tous pour vos conseils ! tous fonctionne correctement ^^

----------

## d2_racing

Excellent  :Razz: 

----------

